# Rusty old hand plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi all

Well, following on from making my 6 year old son's rough and ready little peashooter





  








1st homemade SS




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 13, 2013


__
3



My first 'rough & ready' homemade SS made for my 6 year son






AND being very pleasantly surprised at the accuracy of this little thing (even with my newbie shooting skills), even though it is pretty slow with the 1-1-1-1-2 #64 office bands, I have to say I am hooked on making/creating SS

Sooo, after reading RuthieXXX post here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25654-dankung-2040/

and seeing her rig setup, I looked at it a while and thought I recognised the handle, so I had a rummage around the rusty old hand tools I have in the shed and found this:





  








WIP1




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 15, 2013




Rusty old woodworkers hand-plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter

Thread...






I have taken the front and rear wooden handles off and now plan on using the main handle as the basis for a pistol grip, it's ALMOST perfectly comfortable for my hand in the upside down position with the nice flat squared off top (just needs a little shaping to make a perfect fit),





  








WIP2




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 15, 2013




Rusty old woodworkers hand-plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter

Thread...






BUT it is also almost very comfortable in the normal upright position, but again would need a bit of shaping AND the top cutting square and flat





  








WIP5




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 15, 2013




Rusty old woodworkers hand-plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter

Thread...






Anyway, will have to mull that one over for a bit (opinions welcome  )

I may also be able to use the metal plate from the chisel part of the plane for part of the top fixing (minus the rust of course)





  








WIP10




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 15, 2013




Rusty old woodworkers hand-plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter

Thread...






Not sure what other parts i could use from it, maybe the longer bolts for the handle fittings as the holes are already there in the wood for them and possibly the blade adapter screw for an adjustable sight? Don't know





  








WIP3




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 15, 2013




Rusty old woodworkers hand-plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter

Thread...






As an aside, I think I will keep the little front handle maybe for conversion to a little BB shooter sometime later





  








WIP8




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 15, 2013




Rusty old woodworkers hand-plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter

Thread...






and would probably need to add finger ring and lanyard wrist brace at the bottom ... we'll see

So, there it is, the currently available recyclable parts





  








WIP6




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 15, 2013




Rusty old woodworkers hand-plane conversion to pistol grip ring shooter

Thread...






and the task ahead to convert to a pistol grip ring shooter! 

Thoughts, comments, opinions and suggestions are most welcome!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Now thats real creative. Great idea.


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

reset said:


> Now thats real creative. Great idea.


Would like to take credit but i can't 

Looking at RuthieXXXX rig in her post here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25654-dankung-2040/

it's obvious her handle is also from something like a hand tool originally (I thought so anyway - unless she has handcarved it and I am totally mistaken!)

The more I have thought about this project, the more possibilities I can see utilising otherwise rusty old hand tools with nice ergonomic wooden handles (before the days of plastic moulded rubbish) ie. am sure something could be done with a nice wooden handle from a rusty old saw, or hand drill even


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha! Thanks


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

The more I think about this little project, the more I think I may add a metal plate to the top with different fixing points and make different attachments for the pistol grip


Slingshot attachment (likely to be ring shooter - my preference)

Slingbow attachment (bit like Barnett Diablo/Dave Canterbury's conversion - ish) ... or maybe even like Jorg's if I can find some good rollers

Stickshot attachment with hand guard (although I have a little stickshot I previously made to be very accurate, even that gives hand slap, so a hand guard is a must - bit like the types you see on camcorders)


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great the one for your boy, good shooting you two.

nice idea with the planer handle :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's some serious creative usage of materials. Cool!


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Looks great the one for your boy, good shooting you two.
> 
> nice idea with the planer handle :thumbsup:


Thanks  looking forward to the project



Dayhiker said:


> That's some serious creative usage of materials. Cool!


Thanks 

hmmm ... after some more thought I think I will leave the plate/attachments idea for now as it may be a bit ambitious for me and besides i think I would probably want/need a slightly larger plane handle and therefore larger top plate for the 'multitool' idea

So, onwards with the original plan of pistol grip ring shooter (I could use straight flat bar clamps but I think rings are more aesthetic) 

Cheers!


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

Please don't destroy a beautiful tool, tools are our friends and this lovely old fellow just needs a bit of TLC! I love the idea though, but why can't you just trace out the handle in a piece of beautiful wood.

I would love to see a walnut version of this!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

steveh6883 said:


> reset said:
> 
> 
> > Now thats real creative. Great idea.
> ...


It's a great idea. But I'm afraid mine aren't from tool handles...It's just my preferred shape. I cut them out of 1" plank and then glue them up before shaping.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

forgot photo !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> Please don't destroy a beautiful tool, tools are our friends and this lovely old fellow just needs a bit of TLC! I love the idea though, but why can't you just trace out the handle in a piece of beautiful wood.
> 
> I would love to see a walnut version of this!


I'll second that. I love old hand tools and it really is easy to make your own handle. Cut it out of 1" plank in two pieces, glue up and shape when ready The fork assembly can be all steel (great for ringshooters and Bunny Ears). I just cut heavy steel brackets to size, smooth them off and just screw in the forks. It's good to inset the steel into the top of the handle and use a couple of substantial screws


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> It's a great idea. But I'm afraid mine aren't from tool handles...It's just my preferred shape. I cut them out of 1" plank and then glue them up before shaping.


Wow! In that case I AM totally mistaken and tip my hat to your shaping/carving skills!

It is what gave me the idea and really looks like a plane handle turned upside down


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> ValeTudoGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't destroy a beautiful tool, tools are our friends and this lovely old fellow just needs a bit of TLC! I love the idea though, but why can't you just trace out the handle in a piece of beautiful wood.
> ...


OK you've convinced me  Guess I'm outnumbered!

Will use the handle as a template (actually gives me more options for a couple of extra handle mods I have in mind) then I will put 'little Mr Hand Plane' back together again for restoration at a later date


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

steveh6883 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > It's a great idea. But I'm afraid mine aren't from tool handles...It's just my preferred shape. I cut them out of 1" plank and then glue them up before shaping.
> ...


You'll find the shape I've illustrated above really comfortable...the 'trigger' bit for the first finger seems to help align the shot (an idea pinched from Alfredo)..the heel piece gives support (an idea from HickyMick). The design lends it self to very low forks which, together with the ergonomic handle, means you can pull serious rubber. If you look through my profile pics you'll find lots of examples of how to do the steel part...(can just use steel brackets as they are if they are substantial enough)

Just get a coping saw and you're off !


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Brilliant track...I love Rage against The Machine ! Thank you!


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ruthie - looked through your galleries ... wow!

You have some really good stuff there with beautiful carving

Particularly like your Dragon slingbows and the little one you made as a necklace for a friend, but have to say my absolute fave has got to be the stickshot 

Oh, and yes, you have a real obsession going on there


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice creative move

cheers


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Steve, I like the idea, although I think I'm a bit late on the post.

Lots of tools at car boots and old flea markets looking to be reincarnated. I think you could do something really creative, especially with the metal plate, it's begging for some kind of bolt action movement. 
Look forward to seeing whatever the outcome is.


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> ..the 'trigger' bit for the first finger seems to help align the shot (an idea pinched from Alfredo)..


Ruthie - How does the 'trigger' bit help align shots?


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

leon13 said:


> nice creative move
> 
> cheers


Thanks 



MagicTorch100 said:


> Hi Steve, I like the idea, although I think I'm a bit late on the post.
> 
> Lots of tools at car boots and old flea markets looking to be reincarnated. I think you could do something really creative, especially with the metal plate, it's begging for some kind of bolt action movement.
> Look forward to seeing whatever the outcome is.


Thanks, although I think I have been outnumbered regarding taking the old plane apart for usable pieces so will be using the the handle as a template for a blank BUT that actually gives me greater scope for other mods I have in mind for it which would have been a bit more difficult using the orginal handle, just glued a couple of pieces of pallet wood together to shape as a prototype blank & waiting for it to cure, so hopefully shaping the pistol grip tomorrow 

I agree, there are loads of hand tools at local car bot sales, so next time (tomorrow morning if it's not raining) will take a mooch around - there is an old guy who always has a stall with old hand tools  so will probably buy a load, keep the usable stuff and recycle the rest, Am also looking for old files to make some knives (loads of info about that on Google/YouTube)

In the meantime, while I'm waiting for the glue to cure, have just picked up a bamboo kitchen utensil set from the local poundshop so will be making a couple of 'Boo Shooters' following Charles' excellent post

Hmm ... bolt action  That may tie in somehow with a slingbow idea I have


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

steveh6883 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > ..the 'trigger' bit for the first finger seems to help align the shot (an idea pinched from Alfredo)..
> ...


Having the index finger pointing forward seems to align the hand better. It was a tip taught to me by a master cabinetmaker for using handsaws. When I saw the 'trigger' on Alfredo's slingshots I thought it might be worth trying...and it was ! Now when I pick up one of my slingshots without this feature I really miss it.


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> steveh6883 said:
> 
> 
> > ruthiexxxx said:
> ...


That's interesting. Have seen somewhere about how the human body can accurately point at objects, so when I started with slingshots a couple of weeks ago, holding the frame either hammer or thumb brace I was also pointing with my index finger to help with accuracy


----------

